# E cig in China



## melaniem (2/7/15)

Hey guys, I'm wondering mby some1 know any good place or online shop to buy e cigs in China? Iam traveling a lot from Pretoria and _Beijing. Its little embarrassing but my manual skills is so bad that I destroying my cig many times. It could be nice to buy new one in China when Iam ther instead of ordering from South Africa  Ill be gratful for any name or link to shop  _


----------



## Viper_SA (2/7/15)

www.fasttech.com
www.focalecig.com
www.3fvape.com

Sure you could find a physical address on their websites
Good luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (2/7/15)

I think http://www.healthcabin.net/ is from China?

@HealthCabin can you confirm?


----------



## whatalotigot (2/7/15)

Definitly @HealthCabin... Dont bother with anyone else. Health Cabin has great service and awesome products


----------



## whatalotigot (2/7/15)

http://www.healthcabin.com/


----------



## Mufasa (2/7/15)

I also travel to China often and vape shops are hard to find. Most of the places sell the cig-alikes. I have found some mechanical mods in Yiwu, but really bad knock-offs. There are a number of vape shops in Hong Kong now. Just remember that juice containing nicotine is illegal in Hong Kong, but they sell all the well known brands in zero nicotine. These shops also sell all the well known brands of hardware, but it is not cheaper than SA. Also keep in mind that the HK currency is 1.6 to the Rand.

Your best option would probably be to order from places like Health Cabin and have it delivered to your hotel. I have done this before and the hotels are happy to do it if you arrange it with them.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ilovearbuz (3/7/15)

I could recommend you http://www.chinafirstunion.com/. They have good stuff and professional service. I bought from them when I was China  You should check it


----------



## 3FVape (3/7/15)

Mufasa said:


> I also travel to China often and vape shops are hard to find. Most of the places sell the cig-alikes. I have found some mechanical mods in Yiwu, but really bad knock-offs. There are a number of vape shops in Hong Kong now. Just remember that juice containing nicotine is illegal in Hong Kong, but they sell all the well known brands in zero nicotine. These shops also sell all the well known brands of hardware, but it is not cheaper than SA. Also keep in mind that the HK currency is 1.6 to the Rand.
> 
> Your best option would probably be to order from places like Health Cabin and have it delivered to your hotel. I have done this before and the hotels are happy to do it if you arrange it with them.




In China, we usually order it online. If you want to find a store, Beijing, Shanghai, shenzhen would be a good choice and shenzhen have many factories.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (3/7/15)

Might aswell just order it online from here, some great vendors & service from the guys at the bottom of this page haven't bought from everyone yet, but sofar very happy with Skyeblue and Vapeking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

